# Could I do this to my P4?



## Bradt3hleader (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey,

So I have a P4 3.00Ghz, it's not that bad, it works pretty good but I'd like more GHz so I can play with a descent FPS, cause my P4 is bottlenecking my 8800GT. I have a "Super Silent EZ8 140mm fan", I wonder if that's good enough cooling to support an overclock to start with. I'd wonder if it's possible to get it to 3.5GHz or 4.

I have searching google but couldn't find a not too complicated guide.

And I'd like your guys' expert opinions first.

Thanks!!


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

What are your current CPU load temperatures? Also, what PSU are you running?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

ok we need the 
motherboard model
what speed ram you are using
power supply brand and watts
and load cpu temp


----------



## Bradt3hleader (Mar 11, 2008)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> ok we need the
> motherboard model
> what speed ram you are using
> power supply brand and watts
> and load cpu temp


Sure!

Now how do I know all that...? (I didn't make this PC...darn parents)


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

for the power supply you have to look in the computer

for the other info you have to use everst (or similer program)
http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

Also you need speedfan in my sig and prime to put your cpu under load
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Stress-Prime-Download-19565.html


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Is this a socket 775 CPU? If so, you might want to look into one of the budget intel duals, like the e2180 or even one of the celeron duals, if you're really strapped for cash. The e2180 is essentially a core 2 duo, except with an allendale core and less L2 cache, and it can be easily overclocked to 3GHz and beyond. I had mine at 3GHz on air for a while, until my fan blew out and the temps got to be too much. Now it's back at 2 until I figure things out with the fans. 

The price is now at 72 for that cpu, down from 85 just a month or two ago.


----------

